# Hows dupage looking?



## fish4life (Oct 17, 2012)

Have not seen any but heading out today.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Any luck? I'm going today...


----------



## EagleEye (May 18, 2018)

Found about 3lbs today


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Nothing yet for me...  hoping this week!


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

misskay said:


> Nothing yet for me...  hoping this week!


You could not ask for better weather - if you get out tomorrow. It looks like it will get too warm again Wednesday.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Already Gone said:


> You could not ask for better weather - if you get out tomorrow. It looks like it will get too warm again Wednesday.


that was the plan...  or even today!


----------

